# Raised panel bit



## TF-Kevin (Jan 14, 2009)

i have a rasied panel bit with a backcutter, i want to know can i remove the backcutter and and just use the raised cutter only, because i was looking at it and wondering if i could
Thanks Kevin


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Kevin, you could do, but it will increase the thickness of the panel at the edges where it is supposed to fit into a 1/4" groove, the backcutter also centralises the panel on the stiles and rails when door making.


----------

